# It's all Gary Viti's fault!!!!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So needless to say the Lakers have had some injury problems for the last few years. Obviously not all are avoidable but maybe Viti's (Lakers trainer)techniques are obsolete. He is a part of the Lakers to me but maybe it is time for a change. Get someone young who knows all the new ideas, techniques, etc. I'm sure Viti looks into new methods but you cant fight the fact that the majority of his learning was long ago. Everyone raves about PHX and their training staff...We are LA, home of the perfect body...We should be leading the way!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gary Viti is fine as the trainer right now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Gary Viti is fine as the trainer right now.


NO! The trade deadline is soon! We must trade him and some picks to PHX for their training staff!

Obviously this is not the most exciting of topics but I think someone should do some research in the off-season, just in case


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So needless to say the Lakers have had some injury problems for the last few years. Obviously not all are avoidable but maybe Viti's (Lakers trainer)techniques are obsolete. He is a part of the Lakers to me but maybe it is time for a change. Get someone young who knows all the new ideas, techniques, etc. I'm sure Viti looks into new methods but you cant fight the fact that the majority of his learning was long ago. Everyone raves about PHX and their training staff...We are LA, home of the perfect body...We should be leading the way!




It's *Vitti's* fault that Bynum had a freak knee dislocation that can happen to anyone? It's Vitti's fault that Kobe dislocated his finger, went back out and got it hit again making it worse? It's Vitti's fault that Trevor broke his foot or that Vlade went snow boarding and messed up his shoulder, or that he is injury prone since his career started?

Is it Vitti's fault that Mihm had one of the worst Ankle injuries Vitti and Kobe himself said they have ever seen. (I'm sure you understand how bad an ankle roll can be when your a guy of Mihm's size and weight). 

No amount of new age stretching, and warm ups can prevent breaks, and freakish dislocations. Sun's have dealt with injuries to Bell, Nash, etc this season. Or seasons before with Amare, Tim, etc. So what. Injuries are apart of the game. Cavs lost Lebron for 6-7 games. Wizards lost Arenas for most of a season, and Caron for a handful of games. Spurs lost Tim Duncan for a while, and Tony Parker still... How about Houston with Broke Back T-Mac, or Heat with Wade or Shaq when he was there? What about Boston with KG? Portland with Oden. Golden State with Jackson? Clippers (Brand, Cassel, Mobley, Livingston, all have missed games this season due to injury. 

These are just the injuries off the top of my head.

Injuries are apart of the game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

...

i guess some people like to point the finger without any substantial claims.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/342933-fire-gary-vitti.html

You assclowns never listen to me. I called for Vitti's head a full year ago.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

listen to you? i didn't know we had the power to fire gary vitti..

your claim in that link is weak too. im not saying gary is a good or bad trainer, all im saying is some fans are so quick to point the finger with insubstantial proof. what gives?

what im getting is "fire gary viti, his techniques are too old because he doesn't know the new methods of treating injuries" and "someone has to take the blame for all these recent injuries, let's point the finger to gary.. even though we have no proof"

and i think to myself "wtf?"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> ...
> 
> i guess some people like to point the finger without any substantial claims.


Hey, I just thought it should be talked about...I pointed out that injuries are sometimes unavoidable, and who knows, maybe with different strength training exercises could have helped. On the other side of the coin of what some of you guys are ragging me on is Odom's lingering injuries. Im not saying obsolete trainers are the reason but I could be. On another note, Viti has been here forever, are other teams like this with their trainers?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Who remembers back when Vitti had hair? Alot of it? LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> listen to you? i didn't know we had the power to fire gary vitti..
> 
> your claim in that link is weak too. im not saying gary is a good or bad trainer, all im saying is some fans are so quick to point the finger with insubstantial proof. what gives?
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Vitti should have been canned a long time ago. As I said in the link, Vlad's shoulder injury was the last straw. If he were to require balance and coordination exercises like I'm quite positive the Suns trainers do, Vlad never wipes out on the snowboard. He's past his prime.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You are wrong. Vitti should have been canned a long time ago. As I said in the link, Vlad's shoulder injury was the last straw. If he were to require balance and coordination exercises like I'm quite positive the Suns trainers do, Vlad never wipes out on the snowboard. He's past his prime.


you're joking right? haha i seriously can't tell..

hm, after looking at your link, it looks like you're joking.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Might I add that the title of this thread was meant to be taken as sarcasm 

Im not pointing fingers, our ship isnt sinking. I have been thinking about this for a while regardless of the recent string of injuries. Im not even saying for sure he should go, just maybe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok, I mean it now...Only good can happen from replacing the entire training staff. I want a trainer that came out of med school within the last 5-10 years. Im sure Viti has taken classes in new methods but that cant compare to somebody who has had their entire education in newer methods/technology. If I'm wrong oh'well, replacement of the medical staff will be a step sideways at worst and could be a huge benefit.

I love all that Viti has done for the organization...Now get rid of him and all below.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm starting to agree with this sentiment. We need trainers like they have in Phoenix.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As amusing as it is that we are calling for the trainer's head, at what point do we realize that every ****ing player on this team who gets hurt takes way longer than normal to recover? The obvious exception is Kobe who could crack each thoracic vertebrae and ignore any ill effects. I have a hard time believing that it is due to the weak mindedness of the players considering the fact that weak minded team doesn't win well over 50 games in a season. It is worth pointing out that Vitti is still a huge fan of the E-stim and ice healing method, something that was predominant in the 80's, not so much now. Yes Jamel, everything is going well including Luke's play, so we don't have anyone to bash on. Therefore Gary Vitti is in the crosshairs.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> ...every ****ing player on this team who gets hurt takes way longer than normal to recover...


This seems to be very true, and something I was going to mention. Now we all know that Gary Viti is not directly responsible for the numerous injuries we have suffered the last couple of years. However, maybe his "preventative" and "recuperative" methods are indeed outdated. I really think that Lakers management should explore this situation in the off season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

bump...Damn you Viti and you 80's ways


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need a new trainer...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> We need a new trainer...


I second that... :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

according to JA Adande, bynum apparently is working with a different trainer for his rehab. cant really blame vitti on this one



> Scott (Orange, Ca): Let's hear it for the Lakers training staff ... Oh wait, they can't get any player back on the floor within 3 months. I don't understand! Bynum is probably out, but what about Ariza? It would be nice to have someone to spell Kobe on the defensive end.
> 
> J.A. Adande: Actually, the Lakers have one of the best training staffs going. You don't hear about Kobe missing extended time with injuries, do you? Bynum has been working with his own people on rehab. And one of the hang-ups is there are different philosophies on how he should go about it. His side and their side. Ariza is supposed to get tested again next week to see if he can go. Bynum still isn't practicing. Talked to Lakers pr guy yesterday and he still had no estimate on a Bynum return. As I've been saying, I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for him to return this postseason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Adande is an idiot. He's always one of the last people to see the very obvious. At the beginning of this season, he picked the Heat to win the East because they had Shaq, who is still the most dominant player in the league. Did I mention that I ****ing hate sportswriters?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Adande offered no proof in affirming the Laker's medical staff to be one of the best. just looking at player's recovery time tells us otherwise.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont buy adande's opinion about laker staff being one of the very best but he say that bynum is working with another group trainer for his rehab. i'm sure he's not BSing on that one or else he'll really lose credibility.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^serious....there staff is so good that the players find somebody else not affiliated with the Lakers to do their rehab


----------

